# New numbers...



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

For those that don't get into some of the other forums...
At 19 psi, 24 degrees peak timing, C16 and 93, 9.5:1 CR...
507 wheel, 435pound feet.
Stock head, stock cams, still just running off wastegate spring right now.
http://www.tylaska.net/vid/MVI_3974.AVI 
This pass was 521, but it was a little lean. Timing is real conservative, too. Although with the new higher compression, I honestly don't know what kind of timing it'll take.








I'll try to get the sheet up latr on...


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

wow sick...... i'm at a loss for words


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (fastrabbit)*

great numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: New numbers... (1.BillyT)*


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: New numbers... (GTijoejoe)*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

what exhaust manifold is that?


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (radokid88)*

Kinetic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

i wanna know how your strut tower isn't broken. haha. looks good man.


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: New numbers... (1.BillyT)*

Sick as always Billy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fvdub00 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: New numbers... (tekstepvr6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: New numbers... (1.BillyT)*

Nice work,really loving the implimentation of the coils.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: New numbers... (Wizard-of-OD)*

Those are even MSD LS1 wires. 45 bucks. The number one wire is a little short, but it still gets it done. And we have a couple extra in case it goes bad.


----------



## ForsFedRado (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: New numbers... (1.BillyT)*

The coils, do they have a built in coil driver, or do they need a ecu with a coil driver attached or built in?
thanks I'm thinking of doing this upgrade with DTA, thay use internal coil drivers.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: New numbers... (ForsFedRado)*

If you mean igniters, yes, the LS1 coils have built in igniters. No ignition box needed. Straight from the ECU to the coils.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: New numbers... (1.BillyT)*

what turbo/injector sizing?
very nice btw


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

Nice to see it up and running again man. Hope to see you at Bug In.


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (VWn00b)*

awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: New numbers... (1.BillyT)*

Awesome job Billy








Crank her up


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

congrats...great numbers


----------



## G60RRADO (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: (2DR16VT)*

very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

awesome


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: New numbers... (1.BillyT)*
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great job car sounds very nice.










_Modified by mocas at 12:37 PM 2-28-2007_


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: New numbers... (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_what turbo/injector sizing?
very nice btw









42RS and 1000s


----------



## need a vdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: New numbers... (1.BillyT)*

Whats the A/R size? What #'s are you shooting for.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: New numbers... (need a vdub)*

1.15...
I'lll be happy with anything in the 700s, but the setup looks to be good for low 800s
More than what it makes, though, as long as it runs hard and is consistant, the numbers don't matter that much to me.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: New numbers... (1.BillyT)*

do you think that sort of power/ reliability will be do-able on the stock head?


----------



## need a vdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: New numbers... (1.BillyT)*

Nice.. Now I see why the comp was raised to help with lag. LOL


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: New numbers... (1.BillyT)*

wow insane, can't wait for some 9 sec pass's


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: New numbers... (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_1.15...
I'lll be happy with anything in the 700s, but the setup looks to be good for low 800s
More than what it makes, though, as long as it runs hard and is consistant, the numbers don't matter that much to me.

Your tranny will hate you... and it will show








When does it reach full boost? Any chance you could post the dyno chart? I'm curious to see how that big of a turbo works with a vr



_Modified by skillton at 6:30 PM 2-28-2007_


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: New numbers... (skillton)*

It spools sooner than the 3076 did on my 20V, about 5200 rpm We just need to get the revs up top. Only reving to 7300 right now. We have a BVH, but it needs some work done from when the last motor let go. Hoping we can get to 8000 with that head.
Once we break a gearbox, we will be placing an order with APtuning. Only gonna break it once.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: New numbers... (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_do you think that sort of power/ reliability will be do-able on the stock head?

no







But we'll push it as far as we can.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: New numbers... (need a vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need a vdub* »_Nice.. Now I see why the comp was raised to help with lag. LOL 

funny thing is, this turbo was hurt when the last motor let go. Basically, we expected the worst from it when we got back on the dyno, but with the CR going up, it spooled identicle to itself when it was perfect, but with the low compression. Still don't know if it will stay together once we really turn the boost up.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: New numbers... (1.BillyT)*

any issues with the crank case fumes being sucked in the turbo and reducing the 'quality' of air ?
also can u give us what's the major difference between this motor characteristics versus the 500 whp 1.8T u had a while back..
Impressive..
thanks
d


----------



## 2.0TRabbit (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: New numbers... (1.BillyT)*

The motor that let go.Was it the one that you made over 600 with?


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: New numbers... (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_any issues with the crank case fumes being sucked in the turbo and reducing the 'quality' of air ?
also can u give us what's the major difference between this motor characteristics versus the 500 whp 1.8T u had a while back..
Impressive..
thanks
d

We haven't noticed anything, but we need to get a catch can on there regardless. With this turbo, at this power level, it feels just like the 20V. I drive it the same way anyway, just a bit less rpm.
This ia the same motor that let go... all we did was pull the three bad pistons, hone the cylinder and put three new but used pistons in there. Put a used MK4 gasket on and put it back together. But yeah, same one we made 634 with. It let go on pump gas, though, only 19 pounds. Thought I was playing it safe, but the tune ended up being a bit too agressive for pump.
Went 7.2 @ 102 in the 1/8th tonight. Still the same power, still a stock 02A with open diff. 1.75ish short time. I don't remember the exact number, but it was a 1.7 something. That is a 10.9X in the 1320. Still no boost controller.


_Modified by 1.BillyT at 10:27 PM 2-28-2007_


----------



## mode12 (Apr 26, 2000)

*Re: New numbers... (1.BillyT)*

Looks Good Billy and Jeff! (geo too?)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: New numbers... (mode12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mode12* »_Looks Good Billy and Jeff! (geo too?)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yup, Geo too


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: New numbers... (1.BillyT)*

SICK.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: New numbers... (EuroKid83)*

Sweet man..have you had any street fun with that ride?What is your best kill if so.........


----------



## 2.0TRabbit (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: New numbers... (1.BillyT)*

Nice keep the updates coming. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: New numbers... (2.0TRabbit)*

"Ghetto" build FTW.. who needs a built motor















Even more impressive !!!!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









"This ia the same motor that let go... all we did was pull the three bad pistons, hone the cylinder and put three new but used pistons in there. Put a used MK4 gasket on and put it back together. But yeah, same one we made 634 with. It let go on pump gas, though, only 19 pounds. Thought I was playing it safe, but the tune ended up being a bit too agressive for pump."


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: New numbers... (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_Sweet man..have you had any street fun with that ride?What is your best kill if so.........









nah, we don't take the car on the street. The whole reason this car exists is because we were in a pretty bad accident in my partners Mk3. That car was making 545 wheel. We hit a center wall of the freeway pretty hard while racing a bike that decided to come into our lane as we were passing it. 
Needless to say, te wives would be pissed if we took this thing out, so it stays opn the track.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: New numbers... (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_"Ghetto" build FTW.. who needs a built motor















Even more impressive !!!!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










There is a pretty funny video of me looking at the screen on the dyno machine after the first pull... I need to get it online








Technically, the motor is still built. Jeff, my partner, had an extra set of rods and pistons, so the whole motor is still ross and cunningham, just not a matched balanced set.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: New numbers... (1.BillyT)*

Hey billy what kind of shifter is that ??


----------



## Matt49265 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: New numbers... (1.BillyT)*

what ignition setup are you rocking, just curious.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: New numbers... (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_
nah, we don't take the car on the street. The whole reason this car exists is because we were in a pretty bad accident in my partners Mk3. That car was making 545 wheel. We hit a center wall of the freeway pretty hard while racing a bike that decided to come into our lane as we were passing it. 
Needless to say, te wives would be pissed if we took this thing out, so it stays opn the track.

Didn't the same thing happen to Marcus's old Gti when he was with Mark?


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: New numbers... (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_Went 7.2 @ 102 in the 1/8th tonight. Still the same power, still a stock 02A with open diff. 1.75ish short time. I don't remember the exact number, but it was a 1.7 something. That is a 10.9X in the 1320. Still no boost controller.

Sweeeeeeeeet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by MiamiVr6T at 10:11 PM 3-1-2007_


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

that is amazing, streeet legal? lol


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (burtondk12)*

Hey Bill, what plugs are you running in there? Have you tried the ones I recommended yet?


----------



## Hugh Gordon (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (JETTSET)*

What turbo is that?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (Hugh Gordon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hugh Gordon* »_What turbo is that?

42R


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_Hey Bill, what plugs are you running in there? Have you tried the ones I recommended yet?

Still running the 7s... We just have so many of them on the shelf.
Ignition is GM Ls1 coils.
I thnk Marcus was just driving crazy. I know he wasn't racing a bike







But yeah, he hit the center wall the same way we did from what I was told.


----------



## Matt49265 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_Ignition is GM Ls1 coils.

Good upgrade for a VRT? Ive seen grand national cp's used as well.
Is there a substantial spark output difference between stock and these?


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (Matt49265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Matt49265* »_Good upgrade for a VRT? Ive seen grand national cp's used as well.
Is there a substantial spark output difference between stock and these?

All they have to have over the stock coils is reliability. But they have been proven to 40psi and 9000 rpm, so we went with something that somebody else already did the testing on.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: New numbers... (1.BillyT)*

What spring do you use in your TIAL?
Does it open at idle ?


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: New numbers... (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_
nah, we don't take the car on the street. The whole reason this car exists is because we were in a pretty bad accident in my partners Mk3. That car was making 545 wheel. We hit a center wall of the freeway pretty hard while racing a bike that decided to come into our lane as we were passing it. 
Needless to say, te wives would be pissed if we took this thing out, so it stays opn the track.

this is where i stick to grandfather's rules never get out of your lane to miss anything
he was a chief correctional officer lieutenant and like my dad so i've kept that in my mind since he told me BUT the main thing he was talking about was animals running in the road since i live in the country 
he didn't want me to swerve off the road to miss a dog,cat,deer...ECT
but ive stuck to it just like nascar racing, if your on the bottom line and someone tries to make you move below the double yellow you don't do it you just stay in your lane, and whatever happens after that is either the other driver or animal's fault......but to hell with swerving and wrecking ill hold my ground and come out better off in the long run haha


----------

